

Facebook settlement amount with the Winklevosses  - anonymous14

I heard from a family friend that the lawyer's cut was 130M worth of Facebook stock, and that the total settlement was for about 550M worth of stock. This seems like an unreasonably large number to me, but I thought I'd pass it on anonymously to see if anyone else had heard anything similar.
======
aston
I think Facebook's internal valuation is probably on the order of a small
number of billions, so $550M in stock would represent somewhere around 6-10%,
which would seem to be way too large a chunk of equity.

------
ram1024
""Filed in 2004 when Facebook had a paltry 200,000 members, the lawsuit argues
Zuckerberg's inspiration for Facebook came from a previous programming gig he
took under Cameron and Tyler Winklevoss and Divya Narendra for
HarvardConnect.com, now known as ConnectU.

The plaintiffs demand that Facebook be shut down and that full control of the
site and its profits be turned over to them.""

550 mill does seem rough especially nowadays that software patenting is going
out the window...

